# حب فظيع ملوش حل بجد ههههههههههههههههههه



## lovebjw (23 يوليو 2007)

السعودية فى 28 يونيو
عـزيزتى منى:​
بكتب ليكى يامنى ونا فى الصحرا وانا عارف ومتأكد انك بتتسرمحى عندك مع الى يسوى والى ميسواش.الغربة صعبة يامنى وبتخلى الواحد يتهيألة حجات. انتى تعرفى انة كان مستحيل اسيبك واسافر بس لولا خطبتنا الى طولت اكتر من اللازم؛ وملقتش شقة تلمنا من كلام الناس بسعر مناسب
انتى عارفة يامنى انتى مضطر بس سنة واحدة ياقلبى وهرجعلك بالفلوس الى تعيشنا مبسوطين انا وانتى
بس بترجاكى يامنى تمسكى نفسك وتحترمى غيابى وتبطلى سرمحة. اسف يامنى ان كانت الفاظى زبالة لكن انتى عارفة . الغيرة بتعمل فيا اية؛وخصوصا انك معروفة بأنك اصيع بت فى الحتة.
امسكى نفسك يامنى لو مش علشانى يبقى علشان سمعتك ونبى الى بقت زى الطين ياقلبى.منى انا شايفك يامنى وانتى بتطلعى لسانك. منى لمى الدور يامنى.منى ..منى ..انتى يابتتت

القـاهره فى 8 يـوليو
عـزيزى هيثم:​
نتيجة الثانوية العامة خلاص هتزهر يمكن النهاردة بليل.انت عارف ان دى سابع سنة لولاء فى الثانوية؛ولو سقطت السنة دى بابا هيرميها من البلكونة زى مارماها السنة الى فاتت.لكن زى مانت عارف علشان احنا ساكنين فى الدور الارضى فما حصلهاش حاجه ولاء خايفة اوى وبتعيط من امبارح لانها حسة انها هتسقط..وكل دة بسبب التفاضل والتكامل..وبابا مش عارف ازاى بتسقط بسببهم كل سنة مع انها ادبى ومابتدرسش تفاضل وتكامل اساسا

انا مبسوطة قوى ياهيثم انك لسة بتغير عليا وعايزة اقولك ان مبارح قعدت مع عريس لقطة وربنا مايترفضش؛لكن هو الى مارضيش بيا لما عرف ان انا مخطوبة
هيثم..ادع من قلبك علشان ولاء تنجح؛جرس التلفون بيرن.دى لازم النتيجة..لازم امشى دلوقت.باى باى ياهيثم ماتقطعشش الجواباااااااااات.....

السعودية 19 يـوليو
عـزيزتى منـى:​
مش كنت تطمنينى على نتيجة ولاء يابت قبل تبطلى كتابة.عملت اية ولا فى الثانوية؟
لو سقطت مش هاستغرب لان البت دى اغبى من الجاموسة الحقيقة يامنى عيلتكم كلها فيها غباء عجيب مش عارف جايبينة منين.خلى بالك من نفسك لغايه لما ارجعلك
ومش قلت لك بلاش سرمحة كتير؟مش مكسوفة وانتى بتقولى كنت اعدة مع عريس وانتى لسة مخطوبة؟ وقعتك سودا بس اما اجيلك ياروح امك
امبارح اتعرفت على شاب باكستانى لية نفس ظروفى وبيكافح زي وعلشان اخواتة التسعتاشر. اصل ابوة متجوز تلاتة فى باكيستان.على فكرة هو اسمة سجاد؛وهم بيفتكرو ان اى اسم عربىبينفع لتسمية البنى ادمين
بيشتغل الصبح فى مطعم وبليل فى محل حلاقة؛ولما بيروح بيشتغل على ماكنة خياطة وبيفصل هدوم للجالية البكاستنية هنه وبيفضل يخيط لغايه الفجر لما يطلع يقوم نازل على المطعم.. انا مش عارف بيستحمل الشغل دة كلة ازاى

الـقاهـرة فى 27 يـوليو
عـزيزى هـيثم:​
الحبب طبعا هو الى بيخلية يعمل كدجة.اكيد بيحب خطيبتة وعايز يموت نفسة علشانيرضيها..مش زى خيبتك التيلة:مابتشتغلش غير 12 ساعه بس ياموكوس
ادينى العنوان بتاع الشاب دة اراسلة لانى معجبة بية جدا
ولاء نجحت تقدر تصدق؟..هى نفسها مش مصدقة لغايه دلوئت وفاكرة اننا بنضحك عليها وبنقولها كدة علشان تخف.نسيت اقولك ولاء فى المستشفى فى العناية المركزة اصلها كانت حاسة انها هتسقط فاول ما التلفون رن قالت بدل مابابا يرمينى من البلكونة ارمى نفسى انا السنادى فراحت نطت لكن حظها وحش ان كان فية عربية معدية فاخدتها فى سكتها ..ونزلنا لمناها من كل حتة فى الشارع علشان يركبوها فى المستشفى مسكينة ولاء من سوء حظها برضو ان الدكتور الى كان فى المستشفى وقتها كان لسة متخرج ومعندهوش خبرة فركب ليها رجليبها بالعكس.دلوقت كل ماتحاول تمشى لقدام ترجع لورا ادع ربنا يشفيها

السعودية فى 5 اغسـطس
عـزيزتى منى:​
الف سلامة على ولاء.زعلت كتير جدا علشانها. البنت دى دايما منصابة كدا؟ انا فاكر من سنتين لما سقطت للمرة الخامسةفى الثانوية وبوكى اتنرفز وحدفها من البلكونة وقعت بالصدفة فى بلاعه ورحنا جبناها من الملاحات فى اسكندرية
على فكرة الشاب البكستانى مش خاطب ولا حاجه بس هو مجتهد؛وماتفتكريش ان الواحد لما بيشتغل يبقى بيشتغل علشان خطبتة وبس.. عموما ناو ريتة صورتك الى دايما شايلها فى الشراب وقال ان زوقى معفن

الـقاهره فى 15 اغـسطس
عـزيزى هيثم:​
ولاء احسن بكتير من الاول اتعودت دلوئت تمشى بالطريقة الجديدة لان بتتنى ركبتها لقدام
يعنى لما تحب تمشى قدام بتعمل كأنها راجعه لورا وخلاص.
قالو لنا مافيش غير دكتور واحد فى العالم كلة هو الى ممكن يعمل يعالجها لانة متخصص فى الحالات الى زى دى؛لكن مصاريفة غالية جدا..دة غير عيادتة الى فى اخر الدنيا
اسمة د.بسطاويسى عبد الحق وعيادتة فى كفر الدوار
بابا حلف انة مايصرفش على علاج ولاء ولا مليم لان هى الى رمت نفسها مش هو الى رماها زى كل سنة .ولاء بتحوش ياهيثم دلوقت من مصروفها علشان تعملا عملية.هى محوشة لغايه دلوقت اربعتاشر جنية وخمسة وتلاتية قرش.ربنا يسهل .
بقى البكستانى بيقول ان زوقك معفن؟ انت بتحاول توقع بينى وبينة علشان بتغير منة لانة اشطر منك. ماشى ياهيثم.
انا مضطرة بقى ابطل كتابة دلوقتى لانى خارجة رايحة السينما اذاكر لان النور هنا مقطوع..باى..


منقول


----------



## kamer14 (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حب فظيع ملوش حل بجد ههههههههههههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههه تحفه


----------



## lovebjw (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حب فظيع ملوش حل بجد ههههههههههههههههههه*




kamer14 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههه تحفه



ضحكتيكى هى اللى تحفة 
نورتى يا قمر يا جميل وربنا يبارككى وشكر على الرد يا باشا


----------



## kajo (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حب فظيع ملوش حل بجد ههههههههههههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حب فظيع ملوش حل بجد ههههههههههههههههههه*




kajo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



شكرا يا كاجو للرد ربنا يباركك ونورت الموضوع يا باشا 
ويارب الموضوع يكون عاجبك


----------



## kajo (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حب فظيع ملوش حل بجد ههههههههههههههههههه*

الموضوع تحفه 
جميل اوى اوى 

يموت من الضحك


----------



## la Vierge Marie (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حب فظيع ملوش حل بجد ههههههههههههههههههه*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه.
ايه دا هما مابيتعبوش من كتر الكلام.
و لا البنت اللي عايزة تذاكر في السينما.
بس الموضوع تحفو بزاف.*


----------



## فادية (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حب فظيع ملوش حل بجد ههههههههههههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة قوي


----------



## بنت الراعى (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حب فظيع ملوش حل بجد ههههههههههههههههههه*

موضوع رائع و لذيذ اووووووووووووى
مرسى كتييييير


----------



## nana25 (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حب فظيع ملوش حل بجد ههههههههههههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جميلة قوى يا لمض بس تصدق بايه

الموضوع ده قريته قبل كده

على العموم وله يهمك كلنا لها هههههههههه​


----------



## lovebjw (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حب فظيع ملوش حل بجد ههههههههههههههههههه*




kajo قال:


> الموضوع تحفه
> جميل اوى اوى
> 
> يموت من الضحك



شكرا يا باشا على الرد وربنا يباركك والف سلامة عليك من الموت


----------



## lovebjw (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حب فظيع ملوش حل بجد ههههههههههههههههههه*




la Vierge Marie قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه.
> ايه دا هما مابيتعبوش من كتر الكلام.
> و لا البنت اللي عايزة تذاكر في السينما.
> بس الموضوع تحفو بزاف.*



يامها باشا ردك هو اللى زوينة بزاف 
ربنا يبارككى يا السكرة ديالى ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حب فظيع ملوش حل بجد ههههههههههههههههههه*




فادية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة قوي



شكرا يا فادية باشا ونورتى الموضوع وربنا يبارككى يا باشا


----------



## lovebjw (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حب فظيع ملوش حل بجد ههههههههههههههههههه*




بنت الراعى قال:


> موضوع رائع و لذيذ اووووووووووووى
> مرسى كتييييير



شكرا لردكى الجميل وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع يا بنت الراعى باشا


----------



## lovebjw (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حب فظيع ملوش حل بجد ههههههههههههههههههه*




nana25 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جميلة قوى يا لمض بس تصدق بايه
> 
> ...



لا اله الا الله يا ست نانا 
وغير كدة يا نانا انا تلميذكى الصغير يا باشا 
وانا لسع بتعلم منكى 
بس تصدقى بايه الموضوع دا منزلش هنا قبل كدة 
هههههههههههههه
شكر يا باشا على الرد وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع واخدنا بركة اللمضة 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حب فظيع ملوش حل بجد ههههههههههههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا جميييييييييل
تحفه بجد 
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حب فظيع ملوش حل بجد ههههههههههههههههههه*




twety قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا جميييييييييل
> تحفه بجد
> ههههههههههههههههههههه



شكرا يا باشا انتى اللى ردكى تحفة يا عصفورتنا ربنا يبارككى يا سكرة ونورتى الموضوع يا باشا


----------



## dr.sheko (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حب فظيع ملوش حل بجد ههههههههههههههههههه*

الموضوع جمييييييييييل جدا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حب فظيع ملوش حل بجد ههههههههههههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الموضوع الشنيع الفظيع البديع بس كدة كفاية مش لاقيه حاجة تانى بحرف العين
بس بجد تحفة
انا موت من الضحك بس رجعت تانى علشان مسيبكش وحدك فى الصحرا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ياقمر انت على الموضوع الرهيب ده


----------



## dr.sheko (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حب فظيع ملوش حل بجد ههههههههههههههههههه*

موضوع اكتر من رائع
شد حيلك يا عسوووووووووووول


----------



## lovebjw (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حب فظيع ملوش حل بجد ههههههههههههههههههه*




m.e.e قال:


> الموضوع جمييييييييييل جدا
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



شكرا يا باشا على الرد  السكر دا 
وربنا يباركك ونورت الموضوع يا جميل


----------



## lovebjw (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حب فظيع ملوش حل بجد ههههههههههههههههههه*




crazy_girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه الموضوع الشنيع الفظيع البديع بس كدة كفاية مش لاقيه حاجة تانى بحرف العين
> بس بجد تحفة
> انا موت من الضحك بس رجعت تانى علشان مسيبكش وحدك فى الصحرا
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الرد الشنيع الفظيع اللذيع دا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكر يا قمرة على ردكى السكر وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع يا مرمورة يا سكورة


----------



## lovebjw (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حب فظيع ملوش حل بجد ههههههههههههههههههه*




m.e.e قال:


> موضوع اكتر من رائع
> شد حيلك يا عسوووووووووووول



انا دايما بيقوليلى بوم بوم بوم بوم 
شيد حيالك يا بسوم 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## girl of my lord (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حب فظيع ملوش حل بجد ههههههههههههههههههه*

حرام عليكي يامني كل دي رسايل
مووووووضع لذيذ بجد
وابقي سلملي علي مني وهيثم
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## gift (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حب فظيع ملوش حل بجد ههههههههههههههههههه*

:t33:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حب فظيع ملوش حل بجد ههههههههههههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه موضوع لذيد جدا جدا شكرااا لتعب محبتك يا lovebjw اصدى يا اهلاوى هههههههههه ​


----------



## meraa (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حب فظيع ملوش حل بجد ههههههههههههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل جداااااا


----------



## lovebjw (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حب فظيع ملوش حل بجد ههههههههههههههههههه*




dolly قال:


> حرام عليكي يامني كل دي رسايل
> مووووووضع لذيذ بجد
> وابقي سلملي علي مني وهيثم
> ههههههههههههههههه



ايه رايكى فى حب منى يا دولى شايفة القلب الفايض الحب 
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيكى يا منى 
دا لو كل البنات زى منى الواحد يروح يترهبن احسن بقا ويجيبها من اخرها 

ميرسى على الرد السكر دا وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع يا باشا


----------



## lovebjw (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حب فظيع ملوش حل بجد ههههههههههههههههههه*



gift قال:


> :t33:



:w00t::w00t::w00t::t9:


----------



## lovebjw (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حب فظيع ملوش حل بجد ههههههههههههههههههه*




R0O0O0KY قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه موضوع لذيد جدا جدا شكرااا لتعب محبتك يا lovebjw اصدى يا اهلاوى هههههههههه ​



ماشى يا باشا منور يا زمالكوى باشا الموضوع وربنا يباركك وميرسى على الرد يا زمالكوى


----------



## lovebjw (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حب فظيع ملوش حل بجد ههههههههههههههههههه*




meraa قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع جميل جداااااا



شكرا على الرد السكر وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع يا باشا


----------



## جيلان (3 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة الى رايحة تزاكر فى السينما دى
وعايزة خطيبها بتوسطلها عند سجاد هههههههههه*


----------



## amjad-ri (3 يناير 2009)

*هههههههههه

جميل​*


----------

